# Qt 4.7

## matulik

Witam.

Jak wygląda aktualnie sprawa z nowszymi wersjami Qt w Gentoo? Chodzi mi o 4.7.x.

Ostatnio odmaskowałem sobie pakiety związane z qt 4.7.0 - coś około 15. Zainstalowałem - na pierwszy rzut oka wszystko działa poprawnie. Jednak po dłuższym przyglądnięciu się, KDE działa trochę niestabilnie, zdarzają się dziwne błędy i bugi. U mnie widać m.in. dość częsty problem z paskiem zadań: http://img220.imageshack.us/i/pasekcp.png/ - chodź nie wiem czy jest to wina Qt. Wydaje mi się jednak że tak, bo w raz z tym błędem na moment (dłuższy lub krótszy) aplikacje KDE wieszają się.

Pytam się o Qt 4.7.x ponieważ potrzebny mi jest Qt-Creator w wersji 2.0.1 który wymaga Qt 4.7.x.

----------

## lsdudi

jade na 4.7.1 żadnych problemów (ale całość systemu mam na ~amd64)

----------

## 187451

Ja tez mam caly system na ~amd64 i dziala wszystko pieknie w obecnej wersji 4.7.1-r1. Co do Twojego paska, to wybacz, ale jaki blad?  :Razz:  bo nie bardzo zauwazylem co jest nie tak.

A co do Qt Creatora to lepsza bedzie (wg mnie) wersja tez testowa - 2.1. Sam jej uzywam i dziala elegancko.

----------

## mziab

Sporadycznie mam ten sam problem z paskiem zadań. Robią się luki, czasem dwie pozycje nachodzą na siebie. Qt 4.7 raczej tego nie powoduje. Widuje tego buga co najmniej od czasów Qt 4.6. Pojawił się po którejś aktualizacji KDE. Nie znam żadnego obejścia.

----------

## wlos

Ja mam QT-4.6.3 i niedawno po raz pierwszy zauważyłem, że okienka w KDE na pasku zadań nachodzą na siebie.

Zdarzyło mi się tak raz po tym jak upload system'u sięgnął ponad 20 i skończyła się pamięć.

Po ubiciu złego procesu na menu miałem krzaczki.

(Po wyloowaniu i zalogowaniu się ponownym (bez restartu X'ów) było ok)

----------

## matulik

Mój system stoi (stety-niestety) na x86. 

Próbowałem różnych rzeczy, od przekompliwania Qt, myślałem że to może błąd motywu - również nie.

W Qt 4.6.x z tego co pamiętam również pojawiał się ten "błąd".

QtCreator 2.0.1 działa bez problemów.

Narazie szukam rozwiązania, jeśli coś znajdę - dam znać

----------

## wlos

Problem zdarza mi się coraz częściej (choć nadal rzadko)  Przykładowy screen

http://i.imgur.com/VUXft.png

Przeważnie nachodzą się ze 2 okienka, na poniższym screenie w sumie problem jest z czterema i to mnie zmotywowało do uploadu screenshota i odświeżenia tematu.

Jedyną pewną metodą aby zmienić okno jest ALT+TAB :/

Jak zaobserwuje coś więcej to dam[/url] znać.

----------

## mziab

Nie jestem do końca pewien, ale przypuszczam, że objaw ten występuje tylko, jeśli włączone jest sortowanie. Jakiś czas temu na próbę je wyłączyłem i jak na razie problem nie powrócił.

----------

## wlos

Również wyłączyłem sortowanie jakiś czas temu i ostatnio problemu nie zaobserwowałem.

----------

